# 68 GTO Convertible Outer wheel house rear.



## mohrfeld16 (Feb 12, 2010)

Does Anyone know if there is an aftermarket replacement outer wheelhouse for the convertible, everything apears to be for the hard top. It appears to be more cutting than we want to do if we can avoid it.

Thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Not at this time. They and many other parts were being developed but with the recession all that has been put on hold. Many of us were waiting for the release of 66-67 full quarter panels and even thou they are listed in Dynacorns catalog they aren't being produced. You'll have to modify the hardtop ones.


----------

